# hello. i'm Maggy.



## maggyx13 (May 18, 2008)

Hello. I'm Maggy. I'm a sophomore, 16yrs old. I do sound, lighting, carpentary. everything. for our musicals i'm stage manager and for plays and events and school stuff i do lights and sound. I love crew.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 18, 2008)

Hey Maggy, welcome to CB!


----------



## soundop (May 19, 2008)

welcome to the best techie stress release tool on the net


----------



## gafftaper (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Maggy. There is a ton of great information in the archives so get to know the search function. Jump in and post. You'll be surprised at how much fun we have around here. 

Standby for a post from Charcoaldabs


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 19, 2008)

I'll add my welcomes to the mix, Maggy. This really is a great place to hang. At lwast you can talk tech here and not have everyone stare at you like you have a third arm coming out of your forehead (although think about it - not such a bad thing).

Ask questions, answer what you can and have fun.


----------



## achstechdirector (May 19, 2008)

hello glad to see there are others around like me 
16 years old and fixen' to be a junior


----------



## gafftaper (May 19, 2008)

A third arm in the forehead could really come in handy while hanging lights or building furniture. Sign me up!


----------



## Van (May 19, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> A third arm in the forehead could really come in handy while hanging lights or building furniture. Sign me up!


 
OOOOOH or holding your pencil when your running the chopsaw. I always put mine behind my ear, then it get sweaty, slide back the back of my neck get's caught on the ponytail holder then pokes me in the back of the head. I hate it when that happens!


Oh Yeah, and Welcome Aboard Maggiex13. Good to get another well rounded Tech. It's good to be able to do a little of everything. Specialization is for graduate school.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 19, 2008)

Van said:


> Specialization is for graduate school.




Then what are grads for? Wait, I just answered myself, never mind. I think it's great to get a splattering of experience before having to focus upon just one thing. We had to do rotations in our tech class until we'd done ever tech position. Costuming was the hardest for me, but it sure taught me a lot!


----------



## maggyx13 (May 19, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> A third arm in the forehead could really come in handy while hanging lights or building furniture. Sign me up!



another arm to help rig. that would be nice.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 20, 2008)

maggyx13 said:


> another arm to help rig. that would be nice.



As long as you're not saddling a dead horse with any of them!


----------

